# FS:Tandem Racks, One Up and Thule Sidewinder with custom track



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Both racks are "wheels on" design. 

The Thule Sidewinder is attached to a beefy aluminum channel that takes up to a 3.25" tire. This rack is set up to mount on standard Thule or Yakima styled sport rack crossbars. The channel cost $100. Asking $100 plus shipping. Local pick up preferred.

The One Up Tandem rack will take up to a 4" tire. This rack is designed to fit on cross bars or on a One Up hitch rack. I'll include parts for both applications. Tetail is $369 plus shipping. Selling for $200 plus shipping, local pickup preferred. This tack is less than a year old, used a dozen times, very fresh.

Will considet trade plus $, the One Up tandem rack for a single One Up rack in similar condition.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Both racks are "wheels on" design.
> 
> The Thule Sidewinder is attached to a beefy aluminum channel that takes up to a 3.25" tire. This rack is set up to mount on standard Thule or Yakima styled sport rack crossbars. The channel cost $100. Asking $100 plus shipping. Local pick up preferred.
> 
> ...


Ben... let me know if you still have the One Up.


----------

